# Need Help With Campgrounds Along I-75 In Ga



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi everyone, long time no hear Our lives have been crazy and the OB has sat for way too long without use. I am trying to plan a short notice trip to Nashville. I am looking for campgounds along I-75 in GA and near Nashville. We usually stay at State Parks but I am willing to try others. We have teenagers, so some sort of activity would be good near the campground. Any suggestions?

-Jennifer


----------



## MnP_210RS (Dec 1, 2011)

My wife and I just stayed a night at Indian Springs SP, GA., just north of Macon. Some sites overlook the lake...really nice! We want to go back and spend more time in the future. I was told Red Top Mountain SP was nice, at Allatoona Lake Ga., north of Atlanta; let us know if you stay there.

Mark


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info. The Georgia state parks we have stayed at have been nice.

We love Cloudland Canyon. Watson Mill Bridge was nice and different, especially for kids because they have a river swimming area. FDR was okay, Fort Mountain was very nice too. I drove through Vogel and it was nice, but hard to reserve I hear. Florence Marina was good, just not my type of park. If you want any info on these parks you can pm me.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

We are trying to decide between Indian Springs and High Falls parks. Any suggestions?

Mark - your camper is considerably smaller than ours, does Indian Springs have bigger rig access? Was there a place where the kids could play in the river?

Thanks. We are also looking for camping around Asheville if anyone knows of any.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

This may not be for you , but !
A quick " off and on "over night " stop can be had at Tifton Ga. at the Agriamma [sp] . It is a state agriculture museum and it is real interesting if you are at all curious about cotton crops , naval stores [turpentine ]and southern farming . The camping is on an asphalt lot and has 50/30 amp , water and sewage . The sign says twenty bucks a nite but the two times That I stayed they only charged me ten ? Nothing to do but the museum or counting the cars going past on I-75 .
I just spent three nites in Nashville at the Tennessee State Fair Grounds , $30 per nite . Nuttin special except it is right down town and on the bus line !
My wife and I travel all over the south and very seldom stay in a " real " campground .
We left Nashville a couple days ago to drive down the Natchez Trace . Then for a day that tropical store was heading in a westerly direction , so we decided to not go all the way into Mississippi . We turned back east into the Florida Panhandle to miss the storm ! Dumb move [email protected] We are sitting here now in a two day rain storm and several more to go . We ran into several campers that had been ordered out of Panhandle campgrounds !


----------



## MnP_210RS (Dec 1, 2011)

5th Time Around said:


> We are trying to decide between Indian Springs and High Falls parks. Any suggestions?
> 
> Mark - your camper is considerably smaller than ours, does Indian Springs have bigger rig access? Was there a place where the kids could play in the river?
> 
> Thanks. We are also looking for camping around Asheville if anyone knows of any.


Never saw High Falls SP, but there were plenty of big 5ths in the Ind Sprg CG. Also, being an overnighter of sorts, we never went down to the water. It looked nice overall, and like I said previously, I want to go back when we can. If you decide to stay, checkout loop 2 for some water overlook type sites. ...I think there were some sites like that also past the Camp Host when you come in. Search the internet for park/lake pictures and a campground map. Sometimes, like here in Florida, the reservation systems are now showing pictures of the sites and listing the site length specs. One note: That part of Georgia was experiencing a drought, and the picture you might see of the water running over the rocks at the park entrance was dry.

Hey, and don't call my camper small...you'll give it a complex. Just kidding...LOL

Mark


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I ended up booking Indian Springs. We will be there on a weekend so we may not have a lt f site options. And Georgia has that pesky system of picking your color spot. Doesn't matter unless you are trying to travel or rally.

I also booked Four Points Core of Engineers just 10 minutes from downtown Nashville. It looked nice and was only $20 a night. Now I am just looking for something in Asheville.

You tube has been great as some people or park employees have driven through the park recording it. That was why I chose the parks I did. Having an iPhone I think I am going to start doing this as well.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

5th Time Around said:


> We are trying to decide between Indian Springs and High Falls parks. Any suggestions?
> 
> Mark - your camper is considerably smaller than ours, does Indian Springs have bigger rig access? Was there a place where the kids could play in the river?
> 
> Thanks. We are also looking for camping around Asheville if anyone knows of any.


Stayed at both, Indian Spring by far is the one you want, It is better kept up, roads are easier to use, sites are cleaner..


----------

